# Dead End Haunt, Boise Style 2013



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I just set up the very beginnings of this years haunt. More to come soon!

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2013/10/early-set-up.html


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Sentinels look great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those guys sure have character!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! The cemetery goes up this week, and, hopefully I get the new light show going!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the guards.....something about evil pumpkins, I jut love them!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

damn


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Those sentinels are amazing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great start.


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

OOH! I want! I want!

Nicely done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your sentinels are wonderfully evil-looking


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So we just recently moved onto Boise's one and only Christmas light show street, it appears to be a classic LOR setup and it gets lots of attention according to the neighbors. Well, since I began set-up my husband has spotted a strange green light up sphere above a house at the end of the cul de sac. I tried to get a photo, but it turned off as soon as I got the tripod set up. Looks like I moved to the right street!.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful pics!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are a few new photos, the cemetery is up and running. I'll post some video later.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2013/10/up-and-running.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The pumpkin sentinels are great. I really like the shape of their heads.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's this year's photos and video. http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2013/11/bombastic.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice set up! How ever did you make the skeletal ghosts appear to be floating?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> Nice set up! How ever did you make the skeletal ghosts appear to be floating?


Flat black paint first then white. I also learned from Pumpkinrot to try to make them evoke movement. Shifting light from side to side helps. Thank you for the perfect compliment!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool looking and inspiring.That is also my favorite Halloween song.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a fantastic display! Watching the video and hearing the song, I just thought, yup, this is Halloween! Everything was spot on. One of the best light shows I've seen too. A lot of them are schizophrenic. This was easy on the senses.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks jdubbya! What a compliment!


----------

